# ground beef & shrimp



## TNHarley

together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!


----------



## TNHarley

mdk HereWeGoAgain strollingbones koshergrl ChrisL OldLady Fueri


----------



## Ringel05

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!


Whatever floats your boat.........  

hamburger and shrimp recipes - Google Search

I did not look at any of them, didn't want to ruin my breakfast.


----------



## Toro

No.


----------



## TNHarley

Ringel05 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.........
> 
> hamburger and shrimp recipes - Google Search
> 
> I did not look at any of them, didn't want to ruin my breakfast.
Click to expand...

 Dirty rice and gumbo came to mind but the wife didn't look to excited..
Shrimp stuffed burgers? lol wtf


----------



## TNHarley

Toro said:


> No.


 About what im thinking. Maybe just make two separate dishes..


----------



## Toro

Actually, there is an outstanding Paul Prudhomme poblano dish that uses shrimp and hamburger.


----------



## Toro

Srsly. It is really, really good.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Pan fry the shrimp then make some cheese grits. Make a meatloaf with the beef and use the remainder for burgers or spaghetti sauce.


----------



## keepitreal

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!


You can make a combination fried rice

I'd rather make 2 different dishes myself


----------



## TNHarley

Toro said:


> Actually, there is an outstanding Paul Prudhomme poblano dish that uses shrimp and hamburger.


 Im not that hot into peppers. Well at least eating them. I love to cook with them


----------



## MisterBeale

Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?


----------



## TNHarley

MisterBeale said:


> Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?


 Lol probably not. Its even the 70/30 mix. It was on sale for a 1.50 a lb a while back. Reckon I got a little crazy with it.
Meat sales are my heroin


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!


So no veggies?


----------



## Moonglow

MisterBeale said:


> Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?


What else do cows eat but grass and grain based feeder pellets?


----------



## TNHarley

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> So no veggies?
Click to expand...

 Absolutely. I have to figure out a dish first lol.


----------



## Ringel05

TNHarley said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.........
> 
> hamburger and shrimp recipes - Google Search
> 
> I did not look at any of them, didn't want to ruin my breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty rice and gumbo came to mind but the wife didn't look to excited..
> Shrimp stuffed burgers? lol wtf
Click to expand...

Hey, people eat breakfast sandwiches on donuts and pancakes........  Ya never know........

(No I don't eat that stuff.......)


----------



## TNHarley

Ringel05 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.........
> 
> hamburger and shrimp recipes - Google Search
> 
> I did not look at any of them, didn't want to ruin my breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty rice and gumbo came to mind but the wife didn't look to excited..
> Shrimp stuffed burgers? lol wtf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, people eat breakfast sandwiches on donuts and pancakes........  Ya never know........
> 
> (No I don't eat that stuff.......)
Click to expand...

 very true. And that actually sounds good. lol


----------



## depotoo

Use the shrimp as an appetizer, then make hamburgers, or a hamburger casserole.





TNHarley said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> So no veggies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have to figure out a dish first lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ridgerunner

TNHarley said:


> Meat sales are my heroin



God Bless carnivores...


----------



## Boss

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!



Add some sausage and make Jambalaya.


----------



## TNHarley

depotoo said:


> Use the shrimp as an appetizer, then make hamburgers, or a hamburger casserole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> So no veggies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have to figure out a dish first lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Thought about hamburger casserole and shrimp scampi. Or shrimp scampi with spaghetti. Or something like that. Or just hold off on the shrimp one more day..lol


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the shrimp as an appetizer, then make hamburgers, or a hamburger casserole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> So no veggies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have to figure out a dish first lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought about hamburger casserole and shrimp scampi. Or shrimp scampi with spaghetti. Or something like that. Or just hold off on the shrimp one more day..lol
Click to expand...

Depends on the smell and color, or precook it and keep it in fridge or freezer...


----------



## depotoo

I love shrimp scampi!  Why not hold off on the hamburger?  Shrimp is better fresher.  You could cook the casserole today and eat tomorrow.  Or make spaghetti, it is always better the next day.





TNHarley said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the shrimp as an appetizer, then make hamburgers, or a hamburger casserole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> So no veggies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have to figure out a dish first lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought about hamburger casserole and shrimp scampi. Or shrimp scampi with spaghetti. Or something like that. Or just hold off on the shrimp one more day..lol
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

Moonglow said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?
> 
> 
> 
> What else do cows eat but grass and grain based feeder pellets?
Click to expand...


Unless it is grass fed, free range cattle, I don't eat that shit. 

Who wants to contract Creutzfeldt-Jakob?

When cows eat their own brains, the nightmare cycle begins.

You won’t believe the crap (literally) that factory farms feed to cattle


----------



## MisterBeale

IOW, simple solution, throw that ground beef out.


----------



## Ringel05

TNHarley said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.........
> 
> hamburger and shrimp recipes - Google Search
> 
> I did not look at any of them, didn't want to ruin my breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty rice and gumbo came to mind but the wife didn't look to excited..
> Shrimp stuffed burgers? lol wtf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, people eat breakfast sandwiches on donuts and pancakes........  Ya never know........
> 
> (No I don't eat that stuff.......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very true. And that actually sounds good. lol
Click to expand...

Knock yourself out........


----------



## TNHarley

MisterBeale said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?
> 
> 
> 
> What else do cows eat but grass and grain based feeder pellets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it is grass fed, free range cattle, I don't eat that shit.
> 
> Who wants to contract Creutzfeldt-Jakob?
> 
> When cows eat their own brains, the nightmare cycle begins.
> 
> You won’t believe the crap (literally) that factory farms feed to cattle
Click to expand...

 IDK if that's it, but I remember reading a while back that we actually invented a strain of beef e coli because of the shit they shove down their throats..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I dont see a way to combine those off the top of my head.
The shrimp would pretty much get taken over by the hamburger.


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?
> 
> 
> 
> What else do cows eat but grass and grain based feeder pellets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it is grass fed, free range cattle, I don't eat that shit.
> 
> Who wants to contract Creutzfeldt-Jakob?
> 
> When cows eat their own brains, the nightmare cycle begins.
> 
> You won’t believe the crap (literally) that factory farms feed to cattle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK if that's it, but I remember reading a while back that we actually invented a strain of beef e coli because of the shit they shove down their throats..
Click to expand...

Yes there are deceptive practices by some ranchers...They used to feed them chicken house litter, but now use it as fertilizer in fields..Unless you raise you own, you never know what they feed them....
I am glad they put out the mineral bucket licks, for years all they got was a salt lick block..And they have a device that looks like a rolled up hammock the cows rub against which releases chemicals to reduce parasites and skin diseases....


----------



## MisterBeale

TNHarley said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?
> 
> 
> 
> What else do cows eat but grass and grain based feeder pellets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it is grass fed, free range cattle, I don't eat that shit.
> 
> Who wants to contract Creutzfeldt-Jakob?
> 
> When cows eat their own brains, the nightmare cycle begins.
> 
> You won’t believe the crap (literally) that factory farms feed to cattle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK if that's it, but I remember reading a while back that we actually invented a strain of beef e coli because of the shit they shove down their throats..
Click to expand...


Nope, science has narrowed it down, bovines consuming their own neurological tissue causes encephalitis.  If you consume a cow that has it, you are dead.


----------



## OldLady

I agree the two aren't a very happy combination.  Use the shrimp first, if you can't make both dishes tonight.


----------



## Moonglow

MisterBeale said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ground beef grass fed and organic?
> 
> 
> 
> What else do cows eat but grass and grain based feeder pellets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it is grass fed, free range cattle, I don't eat that shit.
> 
> Who wants to contract Creutzfeldt-Jakob?
> 
> When cows eat their own brains, the nightmare cycle begins.
> 
> You won’t believe the crap (literally) that factory farms feed to cattle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK if that's it, but I remember reading a while back that we actually invented a strain of beef e coli because of the shit they shove down their throats..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, science has narrowed it down, bovines consuming their own neurological tissue causes encephalitis.  If you consume a cow that has it, you are dead.
Click to expand...

And Tyson's Foods, now the largest beef producer..had bought out Canadian beef production farms and were sending diseased(US) cattle to be feed to Canadian cattle....
Yet since the Tyson's are from Springdale, Arkanass as if their headquarters, they never got into much trouble since Clinton was the President at that time...


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> I agree the two aren't a very happy combination.  Use the shrimp first, if you can't make both dishes tonight.


Let the beef age a little longer....


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two aren't a very happy combination.  Use the shrimp first, if you can't make both dishes tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the beef age a little longer....
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's a fancy way of saying the beef won't go too smelly to use quite as fast.


----------



## Ridgerunner

If it was absolutely necessary to combine the two< I would lean towards an improv Oriental Dish... Run the shrimp through Food Processor and add to all ready fried ground beef... add shrimp sauce... Some sort of oriental sauce and vegetables to your liking... serve over rice...

That will be $10.95, pls pay waitress...


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two aren't a very happy combination.  Use the shrimp first, if you can't make both dishes tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the beef age a little longer....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's a fancy way of saying the beef won't go too smelly to use quite as fast.
Click to expand...

It's what the 4 star restaurants advertise it as, beef that has been left uncovered in a refrigerated setting for at least 30 days..Thus a reason to charge a higher price...


----------



## TNHarley

Ridgerunner said:


> If it was absolutely necessary to combine the two< I would lean towards an improv Oriental Dish... Run the shrimp through Food Processor and add to all ready fried ground beef... add shrimp sauce... Some sort of oriental sauce and vegetables to your liking... serve over rice...
> 
> That will be $10.95, pls pay waitress...


 Not bad!


----------



## Ridgerunner

TNHarley said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was absolutely necessary to combine the two< I would lean towards an improv Oriental Dish... Run the shrimp through Food Processor and add to all ready fried ground beef... add shrimp sauce... Some sort of oriental sauce and vegetables to your liking... serve over rice...
> 
> That will be $10.95, pls pay waitress...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad!
Click to expand...


I accept PayPal...


----------



## NLT

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? !


DA FUQ! is wrong with you, Make a Hamburger with a shrimp cocktail on the side.


----------



## defcon4

Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two aren't a very happy combination.  Use the shrimp first, if you can't make both dishes tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the beef age a little longer....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's a fancy way of saying the beef won't go too smelly to use quite as fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the 4 star restaurants advertise it as, beef that has been left uncovered in a refrigerated setting for at least 30 days..Thus a reason to charge a higher price...
Click to expand...

It's worth every penny, too.  I've had it once or twice.  I doubt TN's fridge is that set up though.


----------



## OldLady

TN is the shrimp fresh or frozen, shelled or not?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TN is the shrimp fresh or frozen, shelled or not?


 frozen


----------



## TNHarley

defcon4 said:


> Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...


Hmmmmm not bad! This has got me thinking. Thanks man!


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> mdk HereWeGoAgain strollingbones koshergrl ChrisL OldLady Fueri



I would probably make them separate but together, like hamburgers and coconut shrimp on the side or something like that.  I can't really imagine ground beef and shrimp going well together in a dish though.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm not bad! This has got me thinking. Thanks man!
Click to expand...


Just remember, no matter how you prepare it, hamburger is NOT steak.    Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## TNHarley

Think i am going with defcons idea. I am going to do the burgers exotic. Maybe with some lemon and old bay in the meat. Maybe some ground cayenne. Pan fry the shrimp in old bay and make some remoulade sauce. Maybe a thin slice of pineapple.
I think i grossed the wife out so much she said "just do whatever" lol
Like i told her, crazy concoctions lead to amazing recipes in the long run.


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm not bad! This has got me thinking. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember, no matter how you prepare it, hamburger is NOT steak.    Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.
Click to expand...

Depends on which part it comes from..........   

Do you know the difference between hamburger and ground beef?


----------



## boedicca

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!




Surf & Turf!


----------



## koshergrl

Omg no don't put those two things together, it could be fatal!!!!

The closest I would come is a beautiful char broiled burger with sautéed shrimp as a separate dish, it's like a really low brow surf n turf. And when I say burger I don't mean the kind with a bun.


----------



## TNHarley

boedicca said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surf & Turf!
Click to expand...

 post #48 what you think?


----------



## koshergrl

Or a burger with batter fried shrimp on the side.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Think i am going with defcons idea. I am going to do the burgers exotic. Maybe with some lemon and old bay in the meat. Maybe some ground cayenne. Pan fry the shrimp in old bay and make some remoulade sauce. Maybe a thin slice of pineapple.
> I think i grossed the wife out so much she said "just do whatever" lol
> Like i told her, crazy concoctions lead to amazing recipes in the long run.



Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think i am going with defcons idea. I am going to do the burgers exotic. Maybe with some lemon and old bay in the meat. Maybe some ground cayenne. Pan fry the shrimp in old bay and make some remoulade sauce. Maybe a thin slice of pineapple.
> I think i grossed the wife out so much she said "just do whatever" lol
> Like i told her, crazy concoctions lead to amazing recipes in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!
Click to expand...

 Will do. Might even take a pic! HA


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> batter fried shrimp


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm not bad! This has got me thinking. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember, no matter how you prepare it, hamburger is NOT steak.    Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on which part it comes from..........
> 
> Do you know the difference between hamburger and ground beef?
Click to expand...


Hamburger is made from yucky parts, and ground beef is not, but it's still not the same as steak.  It's the texture.  I wouldn't like the hamburger/ground beef texture along with shrimp.  I'm not a fan of surf and turf anyways.  I don't really like steak with my seafood or vice versa.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think i am going with defcons idea. I am going to do the burgers exotic. Maybe with some lemon and old bay in the meat. Maybe some ground cayenne. Pan fry the shrimp in old bay and make some remoulade sauce. Maybe a thin slice of pineapple.
> I think i grossed the wife out so much she said "just do whatever" lol
> Like i told her, crazy concoctions lead to amazing recipes in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do. Might even take a pic! HA
Click to expand...


Be sure to take one of the food and not the floor this time!


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think i am going with defcons idea. I am going to do the burgers exotic. Maybe with some lemon and old bay in the meat. Maybe some ground cayenne. Pan fry the shrimp in old bay and make some remoulade sauce. Maybe a thin slice of pineapple.
> I think i grossed the wife out so much she said "just do whatever" lol
> Like i told her, crazy concoctions lead to amazing recipes in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do. Might even take a pic! HA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be sure to take one of the food and not the floor this time!
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

NLT said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? !
> 
> 
> 
> DA FUQ! is wrong with you, Make a Hamburger with a shrimp cocktail on the side.
Click to expand...


That works.

Or a burger with shrimp salad


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> batter fried shrimp
Click to expand...

Shame on you there is nothing better than homemade battered shrimp.

But I'm good with sautéed as well.

Or shrimp cocktail. Yum.


----------



## skye

I would not mix ground beef and shrimp together ( I don't eat beef anyway)

You wouldn't be able to taste the shrimp!

It's like when people make a  cake with both coffee   and  chocolate. I can not taste either.


----------



## Fueri

I've never done it, but I don't see why not.   People do surf and turf all the time.

Off the top of my head I might try a shrimp stuffed burger/meatloaf type of loafie thing or like a jambalaya type dish

Cheating using the old Google I see beef and shrimp stuffed peppers and all sorts of stuff.

Unconventional, but I'd give it a go....why the hell not.....


----------



## boedicca

TNHarley said:


> Think i am going with defcons idea. I am going to do the burgers exotic. Maybe with some lemon and old bay in the meat. Maybe some ground cayenne. Pan fry the shrimp in old bay and make some remoulade sauce. Maybe a thin slice of pineapple.
> I think i grossed the wife out so much she said "just do whatever" lol
> Like i told her, crazy concoctions lead to amazing recipes in the long run.




This sounds delish, but I like to keep it simple.

I love a good shrimp cocktail in a chilled glass...and then a separate idsh with the meat.


----------



## peach174

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!




I have done this beef & shrimp stir fry.
It turneed out really well.
http://www.cooks.com/recipe/v90gn6bn/beef-and-shrimp-stir-fry.html


----------



## ChrisL

I'm craving coconut shrimp now.


----------



## MisterBeale

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> batter fried shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you there is nothing better than homemade battered shrimp.
> 
> But I'm good with sautéed as well.
> 
> Or shrimp cocktail. Yum.
Click to expand...


My kid hated seafood growing up.  The only way I could acclimatize him to the taste of shellfish was through batter frying it.

He hates mushrooms as well. . . but he'll tolerate them batter fried.  I let him know that batter frying destroys delicate flavors.  He tells me, yeah, that's the point.  His motto now is anything is good if you batter fry it.   Don't like cauliflower?  Batter fry it.  Have an aversion to onions?  Try slicing them and giving it a nice coating of egg and bread crumbs. . . . .


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm not bad! This has got me thinking. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember, no matter how you prepare it, hamburger is NOT steak.    Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on which part it comes from..........
> 
> Do you know the difference between hamburger and ground beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamburger is made from yucky parts, and ground beef is not, but it's still not the same as steak.  It's the texture.  I wouldn't like the hamburger/ground beef texture along with shrimp.  I'm not a fan of surf and turf anyways.  I don't really like steak with my seafood or vice versa.
Click to expand...

Depending on where it comes from hamburger and ground beef can be nothing more than ground steak.  Hamburger can have up to 30% extra beef fat added, ground beef can't have any extra added.


----------



## peach174

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm not bad! This has got me thinking. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, no matter how you prepare it, hamburger is NOT steak.    Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on which part it comes from..........
> 
> Do you know the difference between hamburger and ground beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamburger is made from yucky parts, and ground beef is not, but it's still not the same as steak.  It's the texture.  I wouldn't like the hamburger/ground beef texture along with shrimp.  I'm not a fan of surf and turf anyways.  I don't really like steak with my seafood or vice versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on where it comes from hamburger and ground beef can be nothing more than ground steak.  Hamburger can have up to 30% extra beef fat added, ground beef can't have any extra added.
Click to expand...


Well I used lean ground beef in that stir fry recipe that I posted and it turned out really good.


----------



## koshergrl

MisterBeale said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> batter fried shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you there is nothing better than homemade battered shrimp.
> 
> But I'm good with sautéed as well.
> 
> Or shrimp cocktail. Yum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My kid hated seafood growing up.  The only way I could acclimatize him to the taste of shellfish was through batter frying it.
> 
> He hates mushrooms as well. . . but he'll tolerate them batter fried.  I let him know that batter frying destroys delicate flavors.  He tells me, yeah, that's the point.  His motto now is anything is good if you batter fry it.   Don't like cauliflower?  Batter fry it.  Have an aversion to onions?  Try slicing them and giving it a nice coating of egg and bread crumbs. . . . .
Click to expand...

A whole segment of my life was devoted to buying those giant shrimp and beer battering them and frying them.

omg. So yum.


----------



## TNHarley

What kind of grocery store doesn't have horseradish sauce?
Fucked everything up. Decided to make some pineapple mayo instead. Meats smelling good!


----------



## Yarddog

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!




Just add some bacon, and hot peppers and it will be ok.   maybe shrimp stuffed meatballs wrapped in bacon and some sort of sauce


----------



## strollingbones

just wrong go with separate dishes


----------



## Tilly

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!


No
No
No


----------



## TNHarley

Whoever told me about pineapple mayo should be shot


----------



## TNHarley

Whole fucking meal fell apart. We doing burgers with a side of shrimp. I'm pissed the fuck off


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> Whole fucking meal fell apart. We doing burgers with a side of shrimp. I'm pissed the fuck off


Hey that was my suggestion!

Shrimp as a side is awesome. Billions of shrimp sold by Red Lobster as sides can't be wrong.


----------



## Tilly

TNHarley said:


> Whole fucking meal fell apart. We doing burgers with a side of shrimp. I'm pissed the fuck off


----------



## strollingbones

pineapple mayo? dont you have dukes?


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> pineapple mayo? dont you have dukes?


We have talked about this missy


----------



## TNHarley

Well I couldn't even enjoy it. Kids like the burgers with old bay apparently. Me and the wifey didn't.


----------



## strollingbones

i should mail ya some.....meals do fall apart....you just have to go with plan b


----------



## TNHarley

Doing grilled pizza again tomorrow night. Uncle got me a pizza grilling stoneware thing for Christmas and I am anxious to use it
Hopefully we can have a decent meal tomorrow


----------



## strollingbones

so one and the other got food you wouldnt eat?


----------



## TNHarley

HOPEFULLY it won't turn t like last time LOL


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> so one and the other got food you wouldnt eat?


In all due fairness, we all sat down together lol


----------



## Tilly

TNHarley said:


> Well I couldn't even enjoy it. Kids like the burgers with old bay apparently. Me and the wifey didn't.


What's old bay? Bay leaves?


----------



## TNHarley

Tilly said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I couldn't even enjoy it. Kids like the burgers with old bay apparently. Me and the wifey didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> What's old bay? Bay leaves?
Click to expand...

It's a seafood seasoning. Great for seafood boils!


----------



## koshergrl

Old Bay Seasoning.


----------



## Yarddog

TNHarley said:


> Whole fucking meal fell apart. We doing burgers with a side of shrimp. I'm pissed the fuck off




I told you, but maybe too late. wrap it in bacon and maybe some pepper jack cheese.


----------



## Syriusly

TNHarley said:


> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!



I wouldn't mix the two- I think you have got the basis of two good dishes. Both flavors would tend to overpower the other.

I would be thinking going Cuban- picadillo with the ground beef, something Carribean with the shrimp.

But good luck.


----------



## TNHarley

Syriusly said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mix the two- I think you have got the basis of two good dishes. Both flavors would tend to overpower the other.
> 
> I would be thinking going Cuban- picadillo with the ground beef, something Carribean with the shrimp.
> 
> But good luck.
Click to expand...

Read the last two pages...lol


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a surf and turf burger. Make  4 oz. really thinned out burgers, saute or grill the shrimp and lay them on top the burgers, smear some remoulade sauce on it and voila...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm not bad! This has got me thinking. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember, no matter how you prepare it, hamburger is NOT steak.    Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on which part it comes from..........
> 
> Do you know the difference between hamburger and ground beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamburger is made from yucky parts, and ground beef is not, but it's still not the same as steak.  It's the texture.  I wouldn't like the hamburger/ground beef texture along with shrimp.  I'm not a fan of surf and turf anyways.  I don't really like steak with my seafood or vice versa.
Click to expand...

What you do is go to the counter and ask for a chuck steak, then have the butcher grind your pick....it won't be the yucky scrap meat then.


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> I would not mix ground beef and shrimp together ( I don't eat beef anyway)
> 
> You wouldn't be able to taste the shrimp!
> 
> It's like when people make a  cake with both coffee   and  chocolate. I can not taste either.


Quit smoking your taste will improve... (I know for fact but I went back to smoking anyway after 9 months...)


----------



## skye

defcon4 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not mix ground beef and shrimp together ( I don't eat beef anyway)
> 
> You wouldn't be able to taste the shrimp!
> 
> It's like when people make a  cake with both coffee   and  chocolate. I can not taste either.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit smoking your taste will improve... (I know for fact but I went back to smoking anyway after 9 months...)
Click to expand...



I did!   like 10 months ago I quit smoking, now I only vape ...only with flavors not with nicotine


----------



## defcon4

OldLady said:


> TN is the shrimp fresh or frozen, shelled or not?


If you buy frozen shrimp, try to find block frozen. IQF is pumped up with water then frozen. Block frozen is just the shrimp frozen in water without "pumping" the shrimp full with water. It is hard to find in retail. Shell on is the best. The extra work to shell them pay for itself because you can make a great stock from the shells for your sauce. All scratch, no preservatives and shit  to give you cancer.


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not mix ground beef and shrimp together ( I don't eat beef anyway)
> 
> You wouldn't be able to taste the shrimp!
> 
> It's like when people make a  cake with both coffee   and  chocolate. I can not taste either.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit smoking your taste will improve... (I know for fact but I went back to smoking anyway after 9 months...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did!   like 10 months ago I quit smoking, now I only vape ...only with flavors not with nicotine
Click to expand...

I got some good shit from Colorado. It's a paste you put into a "burner" kind of vape in very small doses.


----------



## skye

defcon4 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not mix ground beef and shrimp together ( I don't eat beef anyway)
> 
> You wouldn't be able to taste the shrimp!
> 
> It's like when people make a  cake with both coffee   and  chocolate. I can not taste either.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit smoking your taste will improve... (I know for fact but I went back to smoking anyway after 9 months...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did!   like 10 months ago I quit smoking, now I only vape ...only with flavors not with nicotine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got some good shit from Colorado. It's a paste you put into a "burner" kind of vape in very small doses.
Click to expand...



I see


----------



## TNHarley

Better watch those vapors guys. No shit. You convecting some crazy shit!


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not mix ground beef and shrimp together ( I don't eat beef anyway)
> 
> You wouldn't be able to taste the shrimp!
> 
> It's like when people make a  cake with both coffee   and  chocolate. I can not taste either.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit smoking your taste will improve... (I know for fact but I went back to smoking anyway after 9 months...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did!   like 10 months ago I quit smoking, now I only vape ...only with flavors not with nicotine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got some good shit from Colorado. It's a paste you put into a "burner" kind of vape in very small doses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see
Click to expand...

Oh..come on! It is for pain management.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> I'm craving coconut shrimp now.


I got some.....I mean, I can make some real quick.....


----------



## defcon4

TNHarley said:


> Whole fucking meal fell apart. We doing burgers with a side of shrimp. I'm pissed the fuck off


WTF??? Are you wimping out? Put your big boy pants on...


----------



## TNHarley

defcon4 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whole fucking meal fell apart. We doing burgers with a side of shrimp. I'm pissed the fuck off
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??? Are you wimping out? Put your big boy pants on...
Click to expand...

LOL no way! Remoulade fell threw trying to get couple ingredients. Pineapple mayo was a flop.. Ketchup and mustard would have been gross!


----------



## TNHarley

I'm for real skye i had a friend in the industry.
CDC has produced info on it too. But their shit is not even what I'm talking about.


----------



## Yarddog

Tilly said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
Click to expand...



It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,


----------



## skye

omg  ^^^


----------



## Tilly

Yarddog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
Click to expand...


----------



## defcon4

Yarddog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
Click to expand...

That's cool, if you like whole frogs. I restrict myself to frog legs sauteed in butter and seasoned with parsley and garlic, or battered and fried but still with garlic sauce...


----------



## Yarddog

defcon4 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, if you like whole frogs. I restrict myself to frog legs sauteed in butter and seasoned with parsley and garlic, or battered and fried but still with garlic sauce...
Click to expand...




Seriously, you just need to find your inner Cajun and release him...... RELEASE!


----------



## defcon4

Yarddog said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, if you like whole frogs. I restrict myself to frog legs sauteed in butter and seasoned with parsley and garlic, or battered and fried but still with garlic sauce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you just need to find your inner Cajun and release him...... RELEASE!
Click to expand...

Cajuns don't eat whole frogs, do they?


----------



## Yarddog

guaranteed though, if I ate that C**** something would release, probably the next morning


----------



## Yarddog

defcon4 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, if you like whole frogs. I restrict myself to frog legs sauteed in butter and seasoned with parsley and garlic, or battered and fried but still with garlic sauce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you just need to find your inner Cajun and release him...... RELEASE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cajuns don't eat whole frogs, do they?
Click to expand...



I have no Idea, .... you all know that pic is from the Water Boy movie, right?


----------



## Yarddog

defcon4 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, if you like whole frogs. I restrict myself to frog legs sauteed in butter and seasoned with parsley and garlic, or battered and fried but still with garlic sauce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you just need to find your inner Cajun and release him...... RELEASE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cajuns don't eat whole frogs, do they?
Click to expand...



Actually, I like to believe they do,.....   it can't be any worse than shrimp and Ground beef combo that TN Harley ate today.


----------



## defcon4

Yarddog said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, if you like whole frogs. I restrict myself to frog legs sauteed in butter and seasoned with parsley and garlic, or battered and fried but still with garlic sauce...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you just need to find your inner Cajun and release him...... RELEASE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cajuns don't eat whole frogs, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I like to believe they do,.....   it can't be any worse than shrimp and Ground beef combo that TN Harley ate today.
Click to expand...

No they don't... however, thanks for the laugh...


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> together? Could I incorporate these two together? I got 1.3 lbs of shrimp and 1.8 lbs of ground beef I need to get rid of..
> One dish, or should I try to make a couple different ones? They don't seem like they would work together but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the worst combination ever,...  there are others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105354
Click to expand...


Gross!  I would have to be starving to death to eat that!


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think I could eat frog legs if I knew that's what they were.


----------



## TNHarley

Fucking snowing. So much for grilled pizza


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> Fucking snowing. So much for grilled pizza


Too bad you didn't save your ground beef--you could make some chili.  Great on a snowy evening.  Put it over a baked potato if there isn't enough to feed all of you.
Sometimes, TN, simple works best.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking snowing. So much for grilled pizza
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't save your ground beef--you could make some chili.  Great on a snowy evening.  Put it over a baked potato if there isn't enough to feed all of you.
> Sometimes, TN, simple works best.
Click to expand...

 I made chilli last week. lol
Am thinking about making beef stew instead, though. Its cold and im thinking about taking off half a day today at work so my stew wonderfulness can simmer for hours


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking snowing. So much for grilled pizza
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't save your ground beef--you could make some chili.  Great on a snowy evening.  Put it over a baked potato if there isn't enough to feed all of you.
> Sometimes, TN, simple works best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made chilli last week. lol
> Am thinking about making beef stew instead, though. Its cold and im thinking about taking off half a day today at work so my stew wonderfulness can simmer for hours
Click to expand...

You got any left over red wine?  Throw in a good glug of that if you can let it simmer a long time.  The kids will never know there's booze in it, but it gives it a lot of flavor.


----------



## strollingbones

food sounds so good right now....try shrimp burgers....i love those


----------



## strollingbones

o fuck me running......old lady is advocating giving 'one and the other booze'  i am reporting someones ass to cps...making them eat shitty food and giving them booze?



the booze cooks out with a long simmer and it will give the chili  a lot of flavor


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking snowing. So much for grilled pizza
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't save your ground beef--you could make some chili.  Great on a snowy evening.  Put it over a baked potato if there isn't enough to feed all of you.
> Sometimes, TN, simple works best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made chilli last week. lol
> Am thinking about making beef stew instead, though. Its cold and im thinking about taking off half a day today at work so my stew wonderfulness can simmer for hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got any left over red wine?  Throw in a good glug of that if you can let it simmer a long time.  The kids will never know there's booze in it, but it gives it a lot of flavor.
Click to expand...

 I think my wife has some Moscato


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> food sounds so good right now....try shrimp burgers....i love those


 shrimp mixed in?
Are you getting any snow?


----------



## strollingbones

dont use cheap wine.....people think its okay to cook with cheap wines....its not....kinda like that ground beef and shrimp combo....just dont

i see you petting my cub.....


----------



## strollingbones

okay honey we are not combing ground beef and shrimp period....

no you make a burger out of shrimp...look up a recipe from the coast.....they are kick ass.....you can put anything on bun with the right seasonings....ie old bay is good in shrimp burgers...not so much in ground beef


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking snowing. So much for grilled pizza
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't save your ground beef--you could make some chili.  Great on a snowy evening.  Put it over a baked potato if there isn't enough to feed all of you.
> Sometimes, TN, simple works best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made chilli last week. lol
> Am thinking about making beef stew instead, though. Its cold and im thinking about taking off half a day today at work so my stew wonderfulness can simmer for hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got any left over red wine?  Throw in a good glug of that if you can let it simmer a long time.  The kids will never know there's booze in it, but it gives it a lot of flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think my wife has some Moscato
Click to expand...

Is that sweet?  Don't use it then.  Just keep it in mind for another time.  Dry/middlin' red is what you want.  And bones is right--the alcohol burns off.  You only need a cup or so -- I've done recipes with a full bottle, but it's not necessary.


----------



## strollingbones

25 degrees and dropping....not enough snow to track  a rabbit....yet
they are saying the snowapocalyse starts tonight....


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> dont use cheap wine.....people think its okay to cook with cheap wines....its not....kinda like that ground beef and shrimp combo....just dont
> 
> i see you petting my cub.....


Only time I'm not chewing his ass out is in the food and wine section.  Gimme a break.
Beer is good in chili, too.


----------



## strollingbones

not necessary lol 

grumpy is the wine drinker here....


----------



## strollingbones

i be watching you, both of you


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> 25 degrees and dropping....not enough snow to track  a rabbit....yet
> they are saying the snowapocalyse starts tonight....


Once you've got thick clean snow, drizzle some maple syrup on it and it will firm up like taffy.  Twist it around a fork and then enjoy sugar shock.


----------



## TNHarley

I cook with red wine a lot. Homemade spaghetti sauce is the main one.


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> i be watching you, both of you


----------



## strollingbones

o hell now she is just gonna kill me off.....maple syrup with snow.......old you do know i am diabetic eh?


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> okay honey we are not combing ground beef and shrimp period....
> 
> no you make a burger out of shrimp...look up a recipe from the coast.....they are kick ass.....you can put anything on bun with the right seasonings....ie old bay is good in shrimp burgers...not so much in ground beef


Where were you yesterday when he was making that horrid decision?  He is watching too much Food Channel.


----------



## TNHarley

Old lady is quit aware she is my #2


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> o hell now she is just gonna kill me off.....maple syrup with snow.......old you do know i am diabetic eh?


Shit, no!  Sorry to rub your nose in it, bones.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont use cheap wine.....people think its okay to cook with cheap wines....its not....kinda like that ground beef and shrimp combo....just dont
> 
> i see you petting my cub.....
> 
> 
> 
> Only time I'm not chewing his ass out is in the food and wine section.  Gimme a break.
> Beer is good in chili, too.
Click to expand...

 Only thing I have ever used beer in was mop sauce


----------



## strollingbones

i got here too late to stop him....sometimes his knowing of cooking is as great as his political knowing....

they are doing that shit on the food channel....i mean hell the one thing you should never order is surf and turf now ask yourself why?


----------



## strollingbones

its okay old....this morning i was thinking i hop has all you can eat pancakes lol


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> i got here too late to stop him....sometimes his knowing of cooking is as great as his political knowing....
> 
> they are doing that shit on the food channel....i mean hell the one thing you should never order is surf and turf now ask yourself why?


 you wish!


----------



## strollingbones

i would love to have the cash to go to a 3 star michelin restaurant

alas i got a value meal budget lol


----------



## strollingbones

there is a place in spain...2 k per meal set prices.....they give you an entrance pass....it is edible


----------



## TNHarley

indeed. Tires are expensive


----------



## OldLady

I dunno what's wrong with surf and turf--as long as it's a real filet mignon and real lobster tail.  Anything else is fiddly bits.
Oh, this is making me sad for the days when I lived in civilization and could get a meal like that at a nice restaurant with a tablecloth and a candle and some tinkly piano music in the background.
The ONLY thing I miss about civilization though, so I can live with it.  And I can get lobster as cheap or cheaper than steak, anytime.  Not that I do--it smells up the whole house to boil it.


----------



## TNHarley

I once went to a restaurant and my bill was 120. Tip about 15. Of course, I had about 4 glasses of some expensive wine lol..


----------



## strollingbones

i want to do the cooking in nitrogen....that looks so cool


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> I dunno what's wrong with surf and turf--as long as it's a real filet mignon and real lobster tail.  Anything else is fiddly bits.
> Oh, this is making me sad for the days when I lived in civilization and could get a meal like that at a nice restaurant with a tablecloth and a candle and some tinkly piano music in the background.
> The ONLY thing I miss about civilization though, so I can live with it.  And I can get lobster as cheap or cheaper than steak, anytime.  Not that I do--it smells up the whole house to boil it.


 Lobster is expensive here. Of course, I don't live in Maine lol+


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> i want to do the cooking in nitrogen....that looks so cool


 have you ever seen those air fryers advertised?


----------



## strollingbones

o child.....tipping 15 % at fine dining is not acceptable.....here i where i want to go for my birthday ....if i get there..

Artisanal


----------



## strollingbones

i hang with foodies and we will drop some cash.....we have all done the gamekeeper....

Gamekeeper Restaurant & Catering

so i am trying to get them to go  but we have a friend who went and said "eat before you go or you will be hungry when you leave'

we are not tossing all that cash to have hit cheap chinese afterwards


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> o child.....tipping 15 % at fine dining is not acceptable.....here i where i want to go for my birthday ....if i get there..
> 
> Artisanal


 Sounds awesome


----------



## strollingbones

no to air fryers.....i am a basic country cook....you want venison stew....roasted beets things like that...i can make a mean rabbit too


----------



## strollingbones

its for the ungodly rich who live here...they do not have as sign you know where it is or not


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> i hang with foodies and we will drop some cash.....we have all done the gamekeeper....
> 
> Gamekeeper Restaurant & Catering
> 
> so i am trying to get them to go  but we have a friend who went and said "eat before you go or you will be hungry when you leave'
> 
> we are not tossing all that cash to have hit cheap chinese afterwards


 That sounds awesome! Very exotic.
4 dollar domestic beer? Holy fuck


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> I once went to a restaurant and my bill was 120. Tip about 15. Of course, I had about 4 glasses of some expensive wine lol..


Tip should have been 24.  Just so you know.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once went to a restaurant and my bill was 120. Tip about 15. Of course, I had about 4 glasses of some expensive wine lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Tip should have been 24.  Just so you know.
Click to expand...

 I meant 120 total. I don't appreciate your attempts to demean my respect for the food industry, missy!


----------



## OldLady

If you come to Maine, ever, this place is a great place to drop a few hundred bucks a night and die for the food.  You can order a massage, too.   The chef is French-inspired and the B&B is Victorian, cozy and you can smuggle in your own wine and cheese from a good local winery shop a couple miles further down the road--they say don't but I did and no one busted me.  There's even a corkscrew in the room.


Evening Dining - Hartstone Inn


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once went to a restaurant and my bill was 120. Tip about 15. Of course, I had about 4 glasses of some expensive wine lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Tip should have been 24.  Just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant 120 total. I don't appreciate your attempts to demean my respect for the food industry, missy!
Click to expand...

Where's that sorry button?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once went to a restaurant and my bill was 120. Tip about 15. Of course, I had about 4 glasses of some expensive wine lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Tip should have been 24.  Just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant 120 total. I don't appreciate your attempts to demean my respect for the food industry, missy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's that sorry button?
Click to expand...

 ohhhh you know


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> If you come to Maine, ever, this place is a great place to drop a few hundred bucks a night and die for the food.  You can order a massage, too.   The chef is French-inspired and the B&B is Victorian, cozy and you can smuggle in your own wine and cheese from a good local winery shop a couple miles further down the road--they say don't but I did and no one busted me.  There's even a corkscrew in the room.
> 
> 
> Evening Dining - Hartstone Inn


 OMG that looks good!
This is the restaurant I was talking about
Flatiron Group – Jackson's premier venues for fine dining and entertainment.
Oddly enough, they don't sell flat iron steak...lol
They also have a bistro/pizzeria and I got a pizza once. It cost like 25 bucks but it was amazing!
Me and the girl I was with questioned if we should eat the pizza with a fork considering the environment LOL


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once went to a restaurant and my bill was 120. Tip about 15. Of course, I had about 4 glasses of some expensive wine lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Tip should have been 24.  Just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant 120 total. I don't appreciate your attempts to demean my respect for the food industry, missy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's that sorry button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh you know
Click to expand...

 sorry, that was kinda trumpish..


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once went to a restaurant and my bill was 120. Tip about 15. Of course, I had about 4 glasses of some expensive wine lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Tip should have been 24.  Just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant 120 total. I don't appreciate your attempts to demean my respect for the food industry, missy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's that sorry button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, that was kinda trumpish..
Click to expand...

Apology accepted.  I was going to ignore it, as I do Trump.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> I don't think I could eat frog legs if I knew that's what they were.





Well I guess you pass the 'Not A CAjun' test      from what i hear though its not all that bad, just kind of tastes like salamander.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> I don't think I could eat frog legs if I knew that's what they were.




Well I suppose thats what blenders are for, you just pop em in and grind them up. makes the green been casserole real special, so I understand


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I could eat frog legs if I knew that's what they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I suppose thats what blenders are for, you just pop em in and grind them up. makes the green been casserole real special, so I understand
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat

Me too!


----------

